# BBB.net Board-to-Board Mock Draft



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers- Shannon Brown
27. Phoenix- Josh Boone
28. Dallas- Paul Millsap
29. New York- Guillermo Diaz
30. Portland- Oleksiy Pecherov 

**Bonus!**

31. Portland- Thabo Sefolosha


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*

I'm not sure why I closed this.

That was kind of dumb, as the point is to create discussion. 

Anyway, not closed any more.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*

do you find the supposed Shelden Williams promise is a bugger too?

everytime i try to do a mock involving that, one of the following ends out of the top 8:
either
Marcus Williams
Rodney Carney
Randy Foye

and i have trouble deciding where Bargnani goes - i don't see him fitting with Toronto, i can't see Toronto managing to trade away Randolph this year, Charlotte COULD take him but would prefer Gay and Ammo.

and there's trades to factor in, such as Seattle wishing to get rid of their pick, or the numerous Toronto #1 trade rumours (none of which is reliable yet).

This is the mock you're doing going through each board, yes? good idea, repped (i think!)


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*

This will be a fun bump in 2-3 years. I hope there is enough time to get it done before the draft.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*

Whoever came up with this idea, :greatjob:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*

yes neat idea but you may run out fo time when you get to the 30th pick might reduce the time to 6-8-10 hours 

it will be interesting to see how it actually comes out


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*



Utherhimo said:


> yes neat idea but you may run out fo time when you get to the 30th pick might reduce the time to 6-8-10 hours
> 
> it will be interesting to see how it actually comes out


I'll make it. Trust me.

This will be done before the draft.


----------



## video (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*

I agree with those predictions for the most part.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*

I think you should have went with Sene for the Jazz pick. If it's truly a board to board mock, you gotta respect the actual Jazz fans.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: BBB.Net Board-to-Board Mock Draft*



Nimreitz said:


> I think you should have went with Sene for the Jazz pick. If it's truly a board to board mock, you gotta respect the actual Jazz fans.


If it's close the fans of the team get the call.

But two votes aren't overruling a large majority.

Unfortunately, BBB can't support a "true" board to board mock draft. 

This will have to do until that day comes.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

One more thing.

Since some teams need help, those who vote are doing so as if they are voting for their own team.

I think those who have voted have considered the needs of the team and so far the picks have been good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I was talking to Ben Gordon today, and he said he doesn't trust the over seas guys. It sounds like he's in camp Aldridge.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Really cool idea!

Will there be time to fill in the whole thing before the 28th? I don't know how you are going to do it! But I hope so.. very cool.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Allen Ray


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very interesting, seeing that there are still some pretty good players that will be taken in the second round


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Best mock draft I've seen.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

This mock was preety close.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Atlanta fans _voted for_ Shelden Williams?

Just thought I'd bump. Anyone want to reconsider? :biggrin:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I think as Orlando fans we chose well. I'd much rather have Randy Foye than Redick. Foye would be playing in Orlando, don't ask me why Minnesota can't find him time.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

a further indication of the steal that is marcus williams  (a nets fan here)
early into the season, marcus and rondo look like the steals.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

biggest reach was thabo sefolosha. i think marcus is the biggest drop.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

jasonskills said:


> biggest reach was thabo sefolosha. i think marcus is the biggest drop.


What do you mean by biggest reach?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

jasonskills said:


> a further indication of the steal that is marcus williams  (a nets fan here)
> early into the season, marcus and rondo look like the steals.


Yes, the following stats are mind-blowing... insert about 83 rolleyes.


19 MPG
6.3 PPG
2.3 APG
3.0 TPG !!!!
33% shooting

This is an indication of a steal??????

It only indicates that some Nets Fanboys only see what they want to see.

Maybe Marcus will be good... but nothing he has done so far has indicated that, contrary to what you say.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Truth said:


> What do you mean by biggest reach?


I think he meant that Thabo went the furthest spots ahead of where the board had projected him. But who knows 33% shooting, 3.0TPG, and 2.3APG in 19min indicates an outstanding PG.


----------

